# Help Obtaining a Part



## klcam (Aug 19, 2005)

Just came across this forum and need some assistance. I have just recently had a Briggs & Stratton 10 HP horizontal shaft engine rebuilt. My problem now is I need an elbow-intake. The part number is 211931, model information follows: 251417 0184-01 77011412. I have made several attempts to procure one form <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>, won the bid, but the seller disappeared after payment and no part. I have tried several dealers and they state the part is no longer available. I did find a site, RCPW.COM that listed the part. After ordering and submitting payment they replied the part in no longer available. I would be willing to pay for a used elbow-intake plus postage if anyone has access to this part. Or, is anyone knowledgeable on a source to procure this part.
Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

so you've tried small engine shops? well if all else fails, just use a carb off another older or newer briggs engine. that will bolt up, you may have to change around a few things, but even still, that part should be available.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey klcam, 

I might have what you need. Post this in the Small Engine Swap & Sell forum here www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=187

Mike


----------

